# RJ45 industrietauglich



## HansMeiser (25 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Im Rahmen meiner Projektarbeit bin ich auf der Suche nach industrietauglichen RJ45 Steckern. 
Erst ein mal ein paar Worte zum Projekt. Es geht darum den Ethernet Feldbus Profinet genauer zu untersuchen ob er für die Anwendungen meiner Partnerfirma geeignet ist. 
Ein Aufgabenpunkt ist die Auswahl von industrietauglicher Verkabelung sowie von Steckern.
Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen im industrielen Bereich mit solchen RJ45 Steckern gesammelt?
Für Tipps und Herstellerlinks bin ich sehr dankbar!
Grüße


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

sowas hat mittlerweile quasi jeder Stecker-Hersteller im Standart-Programm.


PS: schau doch mal die Drive-Click-Verbindung der SINAMICS-Serie der Fa. Siemens an


MfG


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2009)

Harting, Ilme, Hirschmann, Phönix, Siemens, u.s.w.
Jeder hat was im Programm. Und das ist eigentlich das Problem. Es gibt zuviele!
Nicht jedes System ist mit jedem kompatibel.
Also erstmal schauen, wo euer Haupteinsatzgebiet liegt. Und was Partner und Wettbewerber einsetzen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## oid (17 November 2009)

Meiner Einschätzung nach hat sich die anfänglichen Skepsis gegenüber RJ45 ziemlich gelegt. Der Stecker ist an sich schon recht gut, und fürs gute Gewissen kann man halt von diversen Herstellern etwas aufgebohrte Varianten bekommen .


----------



## Woldo (21 November 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sowas hat mittlerweile quasi jeder Stecker-Hersteller im Standart-Programm.
> 
> ...


 
Wird oft falsch geschrieben, das Wort Standard. 

MfG

Woldo


----------



## Approx (27 November 2009)

Geht mir auch manchmal so. Gerade als 10-Finger-Schreiber haut man gern mal ein 't' ans Ende... Aber ich merk' wenigstens noch, hihi! 
Siehe auch diesen Artikel...


gruß


----------



## McNugget (27 November 2009)

...will auch mal "klugscheissen":

Am einfachsten lässt es sich durch Erweiterung des Wortes erklären:

Standartisieren klänge ziemlich holprig, wogegen standardisieren schon besser klingt.

Gleiches Problem übrigens mit der neuen Rechtschreibung.

Känguru ohne "h", und Kuh noch mit??? Ja, weil man es auch bei Kängurus nicht hört, wohl aber bei Kühen.
(Hasse die neue Rechtschreibung.)

(Ja ich weiss, es ist off-topic...)

Gruss

McNugget


----------

